# MY10 GTR's



## dilz87 (Mar 16, 2008)

when will the new revised 'MY10' GT-R's start shipping? will it be all car's after 1st of jan 2010 or will they be available later in the year?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Not sure exactly, but I suspect some/all of the "improvements" are on the nav cars - for example, the hi-flow cats might explain the much improved exhaust noise.

D


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

Do the sat nav cars sound better than the non-nav then?


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

id heard that some of the cars being shipped now are MY10 cars


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

I got my Sat Nav GTR from Middlehurt's on Friday, and it is loud! I am just waiting for the neighbours to complain. It certainly sounds different to the non Sat Nav cars. I am now seriously considering not bothering with the Y pipe. It also has a superb sat nav system. The best I have ever seen. I really would not worry about any other changes for a 2010 model.


----------



## dilz87 (Mar 16, 2008)

srandall said:


> I got my Sat Nav GTR from Middlehurt's on Friday, and it is loud! I am just waiting for the neighbours to complain. It certainly sounds different to the non Sat Nav cars. I am now seriously considering not bothering with the Y pipe. It also has a superb sat nav system. The best I have ever seen. I really would not worry about any other changes for a 2010 model.


what about the updated suspension components & the change of the ECU?

mine's comming in 5weeks,the sleepless nights have started :clap:


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

Having read the new thread on the 2010 model, I would like the additional gearbox cooling. I am not to woried about the ECU change, as this will probably be available as an update to existing cars and I am sure I wouldn't even notice any minor tinkering with the suspension.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

It's a bit premature to discuss what, if any, of these upgrades will be retro-fitable to MY09 cars.

I'll discuss this with Nissan once the MY10 cars have arrived and therefore they can investigate in detail by physically inspecting the cars side-by-side.


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

Out of curiosity, is the MY09/10 stamped on the car anywhere e.g. the chassis number? My car is due to be arriving some time in December. I presume it will be a MY09 model, but it would be nice to know one way or the other.

I guess looking at the new dials will be the best indication though.


----------



## dilz87 (Mar 16, 2008)

Frosty said:


> Out of curiosity, is the MY09/10 stamped on the car anywhere e.g. the chassis number? My car is due to be arriving some time in December. I presume it will be a MY09 model, but it would be nice to know one way or the other.
> 
> I guess looking at the new dials will be the best indication though.


check http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/127167-official-my2010-specs.html
it says on there that they will begin shipping from the month of december, so more than likely you will have the MY10 model i think.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

December deliveries would me manufactured a month earlier, so likely a MY09 car.

D


----------



## dilz87 (Mar 16, 2008)

true say,could just phone dealer and find out which it is.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Frosty said:


> Out of curiosity, is the MY09/10 stamped on the car anywhere e.g. the chassis number? My car is due to be arriving some time in December. I presume it will be a MY09 model, but it would be nice to know one way or the other.
> 
> I guess looking at the new dials will be the best indication though.


Mine December delivery too. Typical! Wait 18 bloody months and end up with the old model! Having said that we are a few grand better off!


----------



## dilz87 (Mar 16, 2008)

waltong said:


> Mine December delivery too. Typical! Wait 18 bloody months and end up with the old model! Having said that we are a few grand better off!


is there no way you could withold your order
and get a 2010 one,i was under the impression that
the UK wont get the 2010 one's until march!


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

dilz87 said:


> is there no way you could withold your order
> and get a 2010 one,i was under the impression that
> the UK wont get the 2010 one's until march!


You'd have to pay the new price plus I reckon the VAT will be up again by then. I've sold my car and i've waited so long already. To be honest I cant see i'll notice much difference and I'm sure some of the revisions will be in place already. I just want the car now! Phoned my HPC to see if any news and he is on holiday for the week. Nissan GB say they dont even have a link to check the delivery status!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I expect for 90% of drivers, the changes won't make a difference.

Take delivery now and enjoy!

The 2011 car will be different again:thumbsup:


.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> I expect for 90% of drivers, the changes won't make a difference.
> 
> Take delivery now and enjoy!
> 
> ...


Totally! I've been a carless GTROC member for too long! I've even got one of Ben's light kits waiting for a home! Roll on December.


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

Has anyone got any pics of the 2010 revisions such as the metallic coloured instrument bezels, WVGA MFD screen, and new cooling ducts on the CF diffuser? No sign on the latest YouTube vids or google pics as far as I could find.

Interested to see what they're going to be like.

Cheers


----------



## beaver (Nov 9, 2009)

Get mine next Saturday, confirmed as MY2010. Wasn't sure how to tell the differences, will try to work it out and post pics if i can


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

Grey background around speedo


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

I collect mine in a couple of weeks. Confirmed as a 2010 spec.


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

Got pics apc of the rear diff and front wing lip?


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

hi guys


please visit this page :

Forum Nissan GT-R France - Nouveautés et infos GT-R 2010


you'll find everything about the 2010 in the pdf.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Anyone want to translate!? 

Just found out my GTR is going to be MY2010, pleased about that. 

Is it true though that it will no longer have Launch Control?


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey guys could anybody who has taken delivery of a MY2010 please post a pic or two of a change ie Gun Metallic dials? I take delivery of mine in 12 days and dealing is saying he cant determine if its MY2010 until it is available. 

Also if yours has been confirmed as MY2010, any ideas if the dealer has your car already and if not how they managed to confirm it?


----------



## beaver (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm starting to doubt my car's spec - Middlehurst told me you can tell by the chassis number, which has R35U012 as part of it, I think they said the 012 bit signifies model year, but can't remember.

I asked several times whilst collecting it yesterday and was told yes, MY2010. I couldn't remember what exactly to look for on the dials and wanted to get going so didn't compare with the other car in their showroom.

Have looked this morning and the outside trim of the dials is bright silver, so maybe it isn't?

Confusingly, I've also now read that it's the logos on the dials that are gunmetal, so I'll have another look later.


----------



## beaver (Nov 9, 2009)

Just looked at the pdf on this page that was suggested before:

Forum Nissan GT-R France - Nouveautés et infos GT-R 2010

It shows the dials with silver outside but they have highlighted the area just inside the dials, mine are gunmetal in this area.

Hurrah.


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi, could you post a pic of the new gunmetal area of the dials.

Thanks


----------



## beaver (Nov 9, 2009)

Will post pic when I get back on Friday. It's the "cog" part of the speedo and rev counter that is gunmetal, if that makes sense.

Can also report that despite being Kuro black I have washed the car today and there is no evidence of the notorious swirl marks in the paint.

Double hurrah


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

Don't forget to make other pics of the car like the new front lip and rear diff please


----------



## MNK (Dec 3, 2009)

I picked up my car from Middlehurst today. They assured me it was a 2010 spec one. Here are pics of the dials:


















To be honest they don't look noticeably different to the 2009 model so I'm not sure even if it is a 2010 car!


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

They look the same as my 09!


----------



## Rich 2010GTR (Mar 1, 2010)

They look the same as my 2010 car!


----------



## PhilP (Jan 3, 2010)

There must be a definitive way of identifying the model year either from chassis number or something


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

why bother 

all the same where it matters


----------



## PhilP (Jan 3, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> why bother
> 
> all the same where it matters


Just nice to know when you're buying one new this year


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

In germany you can get the 2010 models from april on.....so why should they be available on UK now.....can´t see a difference to my early 09 non satnav model in these speedo pictures...


----------



## MNK (Dec 3, 2009)

Apparently they started being built end of 2009 in Japan so the models being delivered to customers in the UK now are 2010 spec


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

Changes to the 2010 Nissan GT-R European Spec (EU) - The Unofficial BMW M5 Messageboard (m5board.com)

Lists the details of the spec changes. Seems that the specV diffuser, dials, headrest, and logos are the only visible changes, but all very subtle. Your first pic looks to be gunmetal around the rev counter digits.


----------



## Ellsworth (Jan 4, 2008)

It wont make a jot of difference to the way it drives, resale value or more importantly ownership experience. Enjoy the car man.


----------



## LAWMARCO (Nov 23, 2009)

do UK cars have rear fogs? if so, these SHOULD now be LEDs


----------



## LAWMARCO (Nov 23, 2009)

the new car is EU5 emissions compliant - should say this on the car documents


----------



## ricksterb (Jan 2, 2010)

Easy to check on your V5 by looking at the CO2 emissions. It should be 298 g/km for pre MY2010 cars, 295 g/km for the new ones.


----------



## Rich 2010GTR (Mar 1, 2010)

I hope you are wrong, I have just checked mine which was said to be a 2010MY and my V5 has a CO2 of 298 G/KG.
Turn on worried mode!


----------



## beaver (Nov 9, 2009)

I doubt Nissan would bother to make the change at DVLA or wherever to show 3kg difference, as long as your "cogs" on the speedo and rev counter are gunmetal you've got a MY2010.





I think.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

ForcedInduction said:


> Your first pic looks to be gunmetal around the rev counter digits.


Look at an MY09 in sunlight from that angle and they look that colour as well.

Maybe I have an MY10in09 model?


----------



## ricksterb (Jan 2, 2010)

Maybe beaver is correct - i'm certainly no expert! But, it is updated on the Vehicle Certification Agency website VCAcarfueldata for the 2010 model. So I would assume that your V5 should reflect this if you have a 2010 model. I haven't got my car yet so I can't confirm... but if the 2010MY updates are important to you perhaps you should query it with the supplying HPC.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Why not go down,put the 2010 models on a lift and measure the coolantlines that go to the transmission in the transmission tunnel,2 alloy pipes on the left side..... they are bigger on the 2010 models....we should find it easy...mine are 16mm and i have a early 09 model without Satnav....one of the first delivered

So if you got real 2010 models,they must be bigger then 16mm...:thumbsup:


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

or just check the battery, should be a stronger one...



EvolutionVI said:


> Why not go down,put the 2010 models on a lift and measure the coolantlines that go to the transmission in the transmission tunnel,2 alloy pipes on the left side..... they are bigger on the 2010 models....we should find it easy...mine are 16mm and i have a early 09 model without Satnav....one of the first delivered
> 
> So if you got real 2010 models,they must be bigger then 16mm...:thumbsup:


----------



## RightKerfuffle (Sep 19, 2009)

If anybody can do any of the above on collection, they are a better person than me !

Even on collection, running though indicators, seat position .. service requirments - I was in the 'for F!$*K sake give me the keys I'm off ! ... mood


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

ozren said:


> or just check the battery, should be a stronger one...


Yeah,forgot about that,a lot less complicated


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

First thing I noticed when I collected my car today was that the brakes had Nissan stamped on them in big letters instead of the expected Brembo. 

Upon closer inspection later though Brembo appears in smaller letters underneath.

So it looks like they are Brembo brakes but Nissan want the credit 

Makes no difference to me, but I would suggest this is an obvious indicator of a 2010 model.


----------



## MNK (Dec 3, 2009)

apc said:


> First thing I noticed when I collected my car today was that the brakes had Nissan stamped on them in big letters instead of the expected Brembo.
> 
> Upon closer inspection later though Brembo appears in smaller letters underneath.
> 
> ...


A lot of 09 cars have that too. Not sure when they changed the lettering, might have been non-nav/nag system switch.


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

MNK said:


> A lot of 09 cars have that too. Not sure when they changed the lettering, might have been non-nav/nag system switch.


Didn't realise that - all the GT-R's I have seen have the Brembo lettering only.

I guess it would help if we knew what we were looking for.


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

The lettering on the Brembo brakes changed to coincide with the introduction of the Satnav cars if I'm not mistaken.

My black / black MY2010 car has just arrived at Ancaster, will be trading in my non-nav against it and then promptly exporting it to Germany.

Seems a few treats are sneaking in after all, great news about the higher capacity battery and what's this I'm hearing about a wider sat-nav screen??


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> Why not go down,put the 2010 models on a lift and measure the coolantlines that go to the transmission in the transmission tunnel,2 alloy pipes on the left side..... they are bigger on the 2010 models....we should find it easy...mine are 16mm and i have a early 09 model without Satnav....one of the first delivered
> 
> So if you got real 2010 models,they must be bigger then 16mm...:thumbsup:


haven't you got an MY10 engine though :thumbsup:


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

RightKerfuffle said:


> If anybody can do any of the above on collection, they are a better person than me !
> 
> Even on collection, running though indicators, seat position .. service requirments - I was in the 'for F!$*K sake give me the keys I'm off ! ... mood


LOL, I know that feeling.


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

*How strong are You?*



ozren said:


> or just check the battery, should be a stronger one...


What are the MY2009 & MY2010 battery strengths?


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

Nissan docs say 45 vs 52 Ah.

Docs also say that MY10 cars have chassis numbers from JN1GANR35U0120002 and up.

I would expect that recognizing the car by dial color would be the most difficult way, as its only the inner part of the rev and speedometer which are affected, while the outside ring is still silver - so easy not to notice the difference!



Come on Geoff said:


> What are the MY2009 & MY2010 battery strengths?


----------



## LAWMARCO (Nov 23, 2009)

do these chassis numbers apply for the whole of europe? do uk cars come with a rear fog light?


----------



## MNK (Dec 3, 2009)

Ozren which docs are you referring to sir?


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

You have the link earlier in this thread - its a Nissan document from their Franco-speaking dealer briefing. Pretty much gives the whole story - and it can be understood even if you don't speak French.



MNK said:


> Ozren which docs are you referring to sir?


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

don't know if these chassis numbers include UK cars, or only LHD ones, sorry.



LAWMARCO said:


> do these chassis numbers apply for the whole of europe? do uk cars come with a rear fog light?


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Can anyone confirm please about the widescreen MFD on the MY10 cars?

Any chance of a pic?


----------



## LAWMARCO (Nov 23, 2009)

about emissions, there's only one way over here anche it's what you get on the car paperwork. EU5 compliancy means one of 4 different EC directives


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

*Identify MY2010*

Easy check for MY2010 car. Look under the rear skirt, if you have 2x naca cooling ducts it's a MY2010 & congratulations. 940 miles up just 260 to go. Now which y pipe should I choose, oh decisions decisions.:chuckle:


----------



## beaver (Nov 9, 2009)

Cool. 2 cooling ducts present and correct.

1011 miles in a week, time to book optimisation..


----------



## LAWMARCO (Nov 23, 2009)

any pics of these?? would be nice...


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

*bump*

What do the naca cooling ducts actually look like then?

Any other more definitive ways to identify the MY2010 cars?


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

> apj30 said:
> 
> 
> > *bump*
> ...


The bonnet vents are naca shape. This is the easiest way of identifying MY2010 I know. No comparison to a MY2009 car is necessary they're either there or not.


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

Which area of the undertray are they, on the carbon fibre rear section or the plastic area fore of the gearbox? This plastic area already had several Naca ducts. The GTR site had some great pics of the entire underside of the car as a wallpaper, I've got it downloaded but not checked if that image is still available if anyone wants to compare to a pre MY10 version


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

I have that picture from the launch.

The NACA ducts are shown (but not at the rear). They are at the forward section of the rear section of the undertray. One large - two small.


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Interesting photo, also clears up the 'Are there left and right handed tyres?' debate. lol


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

All going well I will pick up my GTR Tomorrow, it has the new coding for the VIN so fingers crossed its MY2010.


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

ForcedInduction said:


> Which area of the undertray are they, on the carbon fibre rear section or the plastic area fore of the gearbox? This plastic area already had several Naca ducts. The GTR site had some great pics of the entire underside of the car as a wallpaper, I've got it downloaded but not checked if that image is still available if anyone wants to compare to a pre MY10 version


They are adjacent to the eliptical bumps in the carbon under-tray. Can be easily seen by looking under rear skirt as I've said before. Remember to be polite and ask permission before looking up her skirt:chuckle: The other ducts I don't think can be seen from rear skirt. The under-side pic is of pre MY2010.:blahblah:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Would someone who has a 2010 model please take a picture and send it to my emailadress or post it here in the forum.....im interested how these ducts look and where they are :thumbsup:


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

Ha me to but it seems no one wants to post pics here 

I and others have asked but no results so far.


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

A little hunting, based on the info that the new diffuser is the same as the Nismo/SpecV has led me to this link.












You can clearly see the two rather small additional naca ducts on the outside edges of the raised elipsoids.

Found it at:

RE: Nissan GT-R Club Sport Coming To Europe


----------



## apj30 (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice find!


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah evolution want to give us a better priced option !?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

zeyd said:


> yeah evolution want to give us a better priced option !?


If this is all Nissan has changed,then i got you all a free of cost option:

Stay with the stock diffusor.....as this will not make anything even 1 degree cooler :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## beaver (Nov 9, 2009)

Took a quick pic this morning as my car was loaded for its journey to MH and optimisation.










Think I'd better ask them to wash the salt off..


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

beaver said:


> Took a quick pic this morning as my car was loaded for its journey to MH and optimisation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect:thumbsup:

Im sure the ducts don´t help with anything,same as the other "solutions" by Nissan...put aftermarket coolers for diff and gearbox in youre GTR´s if you track them and enjoy the car:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Nismo cooler due soon


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> Nismo cooler due soon


Much too small.....doesn´t really help with anything id say....just a good name,nothing else.

Nismo diffcooler comes from 150+ to 140 degrees....wow,im impressed:blahblah:

My car doesn´t go over 115 degree difftemp....strange...is my cooler working better then Nismo´s


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm sorry and off topic - just can't believe the corrosion on those washers/bolts. Get some stainless ones fitted.


----------



## ForcedInduction (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd like to replace the bolts, does anyone have the sizes? I've replaced many of the bolts on my bike from tastynuts, and fancy the idea of going for some blue anodised alloy fasteners.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

The bigger ones are roughly 16 pieces with M8x25,the smaller ones are 8 pieces M6x30.....only on the rear diffusor....a lot more on the complete underbody


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Doesn't the "Warranty Booklet and Maintenance Record" have the Model Year on the inside front cover along with other personalised information? Mine reads Model Code: R35 GTR MY2011, which I presume is a 2010 MY, from the French Text referenced earlier in this Thread.

Also all the Manuals were produced in January 2010, I assume these were for the 2010 MY, and that non-2010 MY cars would have a September 2009 date?


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> The bigger ones are roughly 16 pieces with M8x25,the smaller ones are 8 pieces M6x30.....only on the rear diffusor....a lot more on the complete underbody


Order from Screwfix.com - Power Tools, Electrical, Plumbing Supplies & more Doesn't half look tidier without those rusty bolts!


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

beaver said:


> Took a quick pic this morning as my car was loaded for its journey to MH and optimisation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I just checked and I've got the duct, wahoo


----------



## beaver (Nov 9, 2009)

AndyE14 said:


> Doesn't the "Warranty Booklet and Maintenance Record" have the Model Year on the inside front cover along with other personalised information? Mine reads Model Code: R35 GTR MY2011, which I presume is a 2010 MY, from the French Text referenced earlier in this Thread.
> 
> Also all the Manuals were produced in January 2010, I assume these were for the 2010 MY, and that non-2010 MY cars would have a September 2009 date?


Mine also reads R35GTRMY2011, also have the ducts, also have gunmetal "cogs" on the dials, so gotta be a MY2010!

(Until someone thinks of another reason for it not to be!)


----------



## donnynsc (Mar 13, 2010)

I think the booklet and car came separate. Mine has the ducts, not sure about the metallic crog (anyone can capture it with camera and show me pls?), the warranty booklet does not show model year and was printed in aug 2009. Other booklet all has different printed date.


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

My booklet says Model code: R35 R35 GTR MY11


What year would you say my car is?


----------



## donnynsc (Mar 13, 2010)

Jaw_F430 said:


> My booklet says Model code: R35 R35 GTR MY11
> 
> 
> What year would you say my car is?


You just collect yours few weeks ago, right? I bet it must be MY2010, but the warranty booklet really cannot say anything, dealers could always use the latest or the old stocks, GTR does not have specific warranty booklet came with it i presume, hence we need to fill in the car details by ourself. 

My GTR was collected 2 weeks ago, dealer insisted that it is MY2010 because they have a new stock code for it. I don't believe everything they said, hence i checked the following. 
VIN JN1GANR35U0120XXX - yes, MY2010
Ducts on CF understray - yes, MY2010
Gun metal crog - not obvious, no MY2009 for comparison
EU5 - no idea where to find it
CO2 - 298 instead of 295. Huh? Paperwork error?

I'm sure mine is MY2010, but with MY2009 warranty booklet. Btw, should i request the MY2010 booklet? Any differents?


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

Jaw_F430 said:


> My booklet says Model code: R35 R35 GTR MY11
> 
> 
> What year would you say my car is?


I collected mine last Tuesday, model code is MY2011, New style VIN as expected and ducts etc etc

I'd say yours is what people consider to be an MY2010


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

donnynsc said:


> You just collect yours few weeks ago, right?



I didn't buy brand new though, I bought mine with 3,800 miles on it from Middlehursts but it is like brand new


Mine is a 2009 car but the sticker they put in the front of the service booklet has MY11 so was just a bit confused.

My emissions are 298g/km also


----------



## LAWMARCO (Nov 23, 2009)

+1

checked VIN ok and it is an MY11. paperwork problem with emission compliancy but dealer will sort this out.



donnynsc said:


> You just collect yours few weeks ago, right? I bet it must be MY2010, but the warranty booklet really cannot say anything, dealers could always use the latest or the old stocks, GTR does not have specific warranty booklet came with it i presume, hence we need to fill in the car details by ourself.
> 
> My GTR was collected 2 weeks ago, dealer insisted that it is MY2010 because they have a new stock code for it. I don't believe everything they said, hence i checked the following.
> VIN JN1GANR35U0120XXX - yes, MY2010
> ...


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

Will be at Ace Cafe tomorrow with mine so can compare notes if anybody is going


----------



## Andyuk911 (Jul 22, 2008)

is this one ?


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

I think those ducts slow you down on road driving, extra drag and unnecessary


----------



## gcatz (Mar 6, 2005)

Relating to the cooling duct change, just out of interest excluding track use what's the highest any of your transmission temperature has gone? Even in R mode use with some fun driving I've not gone above 90decC and the highest its gone when sitting in London traffic is 95decC on a hot day (last weekend)


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I've had 108 on cold day tanking around north Wales.


----------



## edb49 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep - I've had 105c doing some lanes, lots of varied speeds and shifting, not sure if it was the clutch use that makes the temperatures so high.


----------



## LAWMARCO (Nov 23, 2009)

Finally problem solved and paperwork ok at last!


----------

